# Snopes Exposed



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

For a while I was a big fan of factcheck.org, but found them to drop the ball on important things. They were never outright liars, but they changed the meaning of some things by what they left out, not what they added. Deception anyway I think. Same with snopes. As a matter of fact snoop is a good description because every time I tried that site on my old computer it tried to download something. I couldn't stop it, so I would hold the button in and override to shut my computer off. I will not go to that site anymore. 
I gave factcheck more than a fair chance, and the same with snopes, but when they are wrong multiple times, and you know the truth, it starts to nag at you.



> Snopes Exposed
> 
> Date: Mon, 10 May 2010 13:55:13
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/s/snopes.htm


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

http://www.factcheck.org/2009/04/snopescom/


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Yes, I knew that perhaps only 10% of this thing was true, and I knew others would check it out. 

Still I have caught them giving wrong answers and that bothers me. I guess I should say, I have caught factcheck giving false answers. I know less about snops because I avoid since downloads start when I go there. That has happened three times to me. 
Does it eat at you at all that factcheck verifies snopes and snopes verifies factcheck. Isn't that like Bush verifying Cheney and Cheney verifying Bush. I wish I had a site that I trusted.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Robert you need to layoff the :koolaid: You are driving the price up. :rollin: 
Switch to Bud oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

What I would like is a site that a person can trust. I see factcheck.org was linked to the Annenberg foundation. It was the site I trusted most. After I found a number of mistakes last year I started scratching my head. One mistake favored conservatives while a half dozen favored liberals. I guess they figure throw a bone and no one will catch on.



> Patterico's Pontifications » Unmitigated Garbage from FactCheck ...
> Sep 23, 2008 ... Why is there no mention of the relationship between factcheck.org and Obama's association with the Chicago Annenberg Challenge (CAC)? ...
> patterico.com/.../unmitigated-garbage-from-factcheckorg-on-obamas-second-amendment-record





> Unmitigated Garbage from FactCheck.org on Obama's Second Amendment Record
> Filed under: General - Patterico @ 7:23 am
> Xrlq points us to this ridiculous FactCheck.org piece on Obama and gun rights. I am by now completely disenchanted with FactCheck.org and virtually every other "fact checking" site out there, and this piece does nothing to dispel my depression


.



> The summary version: FactCheck ridicules the NRA in this piece. But the NRA is careful to say: look at Obama's record and not his rhetoric. And at least two of the NRA claims are backed up by references to Obama's record. Yet FactCheck.org goes on to minimize or completely ignore Obama's record on these points, choosing instead to concentrate on citations to Obama's later campaign rhetoric.


----------

